# Went to famous surgeon. Brutal expensive



## Deusmaximus (Apr 9, 2019)

I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can not get enough air because of my little and recessed chin, and i should tell my parents only about this health aspect so that they would give me some money for the surgery. I really liked her totally blackpilled way of thinking, and that she was very hooked on theme "forward growth". But she only talked about the whole package, and talked as if only everything or nothing would come into question. I'm totally confused how to continue. One treatment at a time, or save until I can do everything together. I would like to make only chin, jaw and cheek implants, without the big upper-lower jaw surgeries. But she does not believe in chin implants, and individual treatments.
I guess I have to start saving money now 
She has shown me many strong transformations like these


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## SHARK (Apr 9, 2019)

Being attractive is worth spending millions. But yea if you don’t have the money that sucks. How much more do you need


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 9, 2019)

100k fuark


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 9, 2019)

SHARK said:


> How much more do you need


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)

Watched a video of this maxilla obsessed frauding salesman idiot's clinic. "Without anteface you cant be a model" Give me all your money and I will give you an anteface, *you need anteface to be trusted and liked. *
Jfl yeah look at these ugly nobodys:












Now look at this superChad, peak of asthethics: (Aware he has a slightly weak chin but you get the jizz)






Good on him for trying to fraud forward growth on mouth breathers and cure their sleep arena, but all around fuck this guy srs.


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 9, 2019)

Lower third theory is legit as fuck !


----------



## Spite (Apr 9, 2019)

time to rob a bank


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Watched a video of this maxilla obsessed frauding salesman idiot's clinic. "Without anteface you cant be a model" Give me all your money and I will give you an anteface, *you need anteface to be trusted and liked. *
> Jfl yeah look at these ugly nobodys:
> 
> View attachment 38664
> ...


brutal cope


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 9, 2019)

Man, some of them increased 2PSL at minimum . I even think some of them could be considered ChadLite. 100k is cheap as fuck considering the benefits of being good looking are life long.


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> brutal cope



stfu you *high e nigger*


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> stfu you *high e nigger*


Go ER


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 9, 2019)

Probably just wants to money tbh 

Show a pic of yourself


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 9, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> 100k is cheap as fuck considering the benefits of being good looking are life long.



by the time you wage cuck to 100k its over unless u hit the lottery


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Go ER



Im not saying he doesn't do a decent job im just saying he is selling people this false idea that having and anteface will automaticly make you beautiful and its something you need to be good looking wich is bullshit, while also all the pictures are very hard frauded to give the illusion for a more anteface. Classic narzisistic surgeon sleezy salesman tricking devciving people to pay tons of money to mach ideals that doesn't automaticly equal beauty. Everything about it is a little fishy wich i don't respect. 



Spoiler


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Im not saying he doesn't do a decent job im just saying he is selling people this false idea that having and anteface will automaticly make you beautiful and its something you need to be good looking wich is bullshit, while also all the pictures are very hard frauded to give the illusion for a more anteface. Classic narzisistic surgeon sleezy salesman tricking devciving people to pay tons of money to mach ideals that doesn't automaticly equal beauty. Everything about it is a little fishy wich i don't respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant do a hunter eye surgery so this surgery is as close as youll get to chad imo


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> You cant do a hunter eye surgery so this surgery is as close as youll get to chad imo



I overestimated your IQ


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> I overestimated your IQ


Overestimates me


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 9, 2019)

In poland most of the surgeries cost around 1-1,25K dollars, dunno about the quality but waiting for 100K is an idiots plan. Anyone saw prices in Korea? They seem to be hooked up on surgeries maybe the market is better there.


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 10, 2019)

sailer does nothing that other surgeons dont do, other than use lyp. cartilage which is of completely dubious value.

You're in europe. I know for a fact that you could have the exact same procedures (bimax, mandible implants, rhino) done by talented surgeons for half as much cost. Sailer is very clearly promoting his business in a way that targets the insecurities of the upper class, whereby "expensive = good" which is not at all the case. 

I think you're the same guy i said to last time that you might as well cross the border and go visit surgeons in italy and germany if you've got the time. Go ask Raffaini whats up.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Apr 10, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> sailer does nothing that other surgeons dont do, other than use lyp. cartilage which is of completely dubious value.
> 
> You're in europe. I know for a fact that you could have the exact same procedures (bimax, mandible implants, rhino) done by talented surgeons for half as much cost. Sailer is very clearly promoting his business in a way that targets the insecurities of the upper class, whereby "expensive = good" which is not at all the case.
> 
> I think you're the same guy i said to last time that you might as well cross the border and go visit surgeons in italy and germany if you've got the time. Go ask Raffaini whats up.


Do you know some german surgeons that you can recommend?


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 10, 2019)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Do you know some german surgeons that you can recommend?



Zarrinbal (hes anti implants however) 
Kurt Vinzenz is in austria not germany, but also very well regarded
Wolfgang Kater of dysgnathie clinic


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 10, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can not get enough air because of my little and recessed chin, and i should tell my parents only about this health aspect so that they would give me some money for the surgery. I really liked her totally blackpilled way of thinking, and that she was very hooked on theme "forward growth". But she only talked about the whole package, and talked as if only everything or nothing would come into question. I'm totally confused how to continue. One treatment at a time, or save until I can do everything together. I would like to make only chin, jaw and cheek implants, without the big upper-lower jaw surgeries. But she does not believe in chin implants, and individual treatments.
> I guess I have to start saving money now
> She has shown me many strong transformations like these


Who is this surgeon and how can you be sure he is good? 

8 hour surgery including le fort seems insane, but this guy could be pretty black pilled if he moves all those bones around your face to get best aesthetics. Can you give info on his practice? I need to research.


----------



## axedee (Apr 10, 2019)

100k for all of these surgeries but how much he wants for a single one?


----------



## luksmax (Apr 10, 2019)

Can you give contact to Dr Sailer?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 14, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Watched a video of this maxilla obsessed frauding salesman idiot's clinic. "Without anteface you cant be a model" Give me all your money and I will give you an anteface, *you need anteface to be trusted and liked. *
> Jfl yeah look at these ugly nobodys:
> 
> View attachment 38664
> ...


I don't get it tbh, Chico got decent forward growth, the guy in the middle looks like shit, and Bateman is a haromonymaxxed 6/10, none of them is recessed + gl

guy at the bottom looks like he's got a birth defect, that's not a normal human


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 14, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Being attractive is worth spending millions


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 14, 2019)

even if ur 500k in dept, it doesnt matter as long as your better llooking


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> even if ur 500k in dept, it doesnt matter as long as your better llooking


tinychat


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (Apr 15, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can not get enough air because of my little and recessed chin, and i should tell my parents only about this health aspect so that they would give me some money for the surgery. I really liked her totally blackpilled way of thinking, and that she was very hooked on theme "forward growth". But she only talked about the whole package, and talked as if only everything or nothing would come into question. I'm totally confused how to continue. One treatment at a time, or save until I can do everything together. I would like to make only chin, jaw and cheek implants, without the big upper-lower jaw surgeries. But she does not believe in chin implants, and individual treatments.
> I guess I have to start saving money now
> She has shown me many strong transformations like these



Is this in USD?

I can unironically afford this if so. I have nothing else to live for in life so why not say fuck it and get this.


----------



## HungryApe (Apr 15, 2019)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> Is this in USD?
> 
> I can unironically afford this if so. I have nothing else to live for in life so why not say fuck it and get this.



There are four kinds of capital


----------



## pablo_riesutmedis (Aug 9, 2019)

he is a butcher...you can literally spot who went to dr sailer in the after because they have the same off look

he has a few good results but that is the minority








he is probably a psychopath btw (unironically not i watch some edgy gore vids from brazil wannabe psychopath but a real psychopath)






btw i spoke to some og crews and they told me this vid of him basically started the whole forward/anteface meme in the psl community



which makes him one of our founding fathers



dr. brusco is better btw and also from switzerland









Gesichtschirurgie - Dr. Brusco


Gerade in Hinblick auf Fragen der Gesichtsästhetik, die häufig nur als Domäne der Plastischen Chirurgie gelten, kann die Kieferchirurgie wertvolle Beiträge




dr-brusco.ch


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 9, 2019)

pablo_riesutmedis said:


> he is a butcher...you can literally spot who went to dr sailer in the after because they have the same off look
> 
> he has a few good results but that is the minority
> 
> ...



I agree. Looks off


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 9, 2019)

scam scam
still guys look avg/slitghtly above average
eye area eye area- this is your make it or break it

if you have money do it:
- almond eye shape surgery + direct browplasty + botox to lower eyebrows
- supre expensive nautral contacts
- natural serums for eyelashes
- eyebrows/eyelashes transplant
- low body fat <free.
- fillers of everything
- neck training
- tan
- hair tranpslant if you are over 0,5
- beard transplant
- everything for skin <expensive procedures, anti-aging + cheap retina/vit c serum)
- teeth whitening/straigthening
- fix jaw only if you are deformed <imo rest is a waste of time>
- rhino if exceptionally ogre nose

Rest is a waste of time, look at the guy from lookism who went through zygo enchacing

looks likea model, but nothing special because of EYES


/most bsso lefort shit surgeries look only good in side profiles, no front aka no change
Dont be a crazy plastic Ken Doll looksmaxing-forever moron

Do it what I wrote above and then better start M&S maxing
time is ticking, and you not gonna ascend in 30s


----------



## middayshowers (Aug 9, 2019)

pablo_riesutmedis said:


> he is a butcher...you can literally spot who went to dr sailer in the after because they have the same off look
> 
> he has a few good results but that is the minority
> 
> ...



he is so blackpilled lmao

very impressive results in that video as well


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 9, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> Zarrinbal (hes anti implants however)
> Kurt Vinzenz is in austria not germany, but also very well regarded
> Wolfgang Kater of dysgnathie clinic



I'm consulting with Gunsons next month. I'm a brachy and think I will need CW rotation (as well as lots of forward movement, especially after CW rotation). Do you know any surgeons who are great at CW rotation? Most great results people show off are from CCW rotation, and that'd be great if I wasn't a brachy.


----------



## Cretinous (Aug 9, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> I'm consulting with Gunsons next month. I'm a brachy and think I will need CW rotation (as well as lots of forward movement, especially after CW rotation). Do you know any surgeons who are great at CW rotation? Most great results people show off are from CCW rotation, and that'd be great if I wasn't a brachy.



not sure. I cant imagine there is any surgeon who is skilled at one that isnt skilled at the other. Surgeons are quite used to dealing with people who come in with memes and demands in their head but in actuality often need something else.
anyway, gunson is probably the biggest name in the americas.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 9, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> not sure. I cant imagine there is any surgeon who is skilled at one that isnt skilled at the other. Surgeons are quite used to dealing with people who come in with memes and demands in their head but in actuality often need something else.
> anyway, gunson is probably the biggest name in the americas.



Thank you. Makes sense. I just don't want him to suggest making me more brachy in order to easier bring the jaws forward lol.


----------



## toptearmm (Aug 9, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Watched a video of this maxilla obsessed frauding salesman idiot's clinic. "Without anteface you cant be a model" Give me all your money and I will give you an anteface, *you need anteface to be trusted and liked. *
> Jfl yeah look at these ugly nobodys:
> 
> View attachment 38664
> ...


High IQ post. Appreciate


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Aug 9, 2019)

Just fucking lol at letting a 75 year old operate on you. You do realize he could die at any moment and you would be fucked when under ansthesia. They can’t just call someone in to finish unfinished business you complete retards


----------



## Cretinous (Aug 9, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Just fucking lol at letting a 75 year old operate on you. You do realize he could die at any moment and you would be fucked when under ansthesia. They can’t just call someone in to finish unfinished business you complete retards



any competent surgery has a 2IC who is more than capable of completeing the operation. Does Sailer have a competent surgery? Who knows. He strikes me as a bit of a charlatan. Thats the more concerning thing, not his age.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 14, 2019)

eye area


----------



## Fubarcel (Oct 14, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> View attachment 38657


They should get Joe Pesci to make a biopic on him while he's still alive jfl


----------



## Usum (Oct 14, 2019)

Prices in Switzerland are crazy. 
Nothing new.


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 14, 2019)

She literally told you she’d do all the work and completely change your life..without any thinking on your part..and showed u results to prove it..

And all u had to do was fork over 100k...

So go do what u need to do to get it...Nd come back and change your life beyond measure.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 14, 2019)

The one dude in your example op who changed his face and now wearing glasses went from psl 3 to 6.5 Chad Teir holy fuck. Imagine his quality of life now it’s like waking up in the future


----------



## spark (Oct 14, 2019)

pablo_riesutmedis said:


> he is a butcher...you can literally spot who went to dr sailer in the after because they have the same off look
> 
> he has a few good results but that is the minority
> 
> ...



Holy shit he drops a brutal black pill in the video:

_Look at men in politics, most of them look very good. I could improve them a little bit but what happens when you look at women in politics, what is going on here, what is wrong with them? What is wrong with them? [It's] because nobody wants Marilyn Monroe as Chancellor of Germany or of Great Britain. We don't like these beautiful ladies in politics so it's one of the criteria for a woman in politics not to be attractive. Women are not like men. _*Men have to always look good no matter what they do they have to look good. This is scientifically proven. Women not.*


----------



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

@SurgerySoon


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 17, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can not get enough air because of my little and recessed chin, and i should tell my parents only about this health aspect so that they would give me some money for the surgery. I really liked her totally blackpilled way of thinking, and that she was very hooked on theme "forward growth". But she only talked about the whole package, and talked as if only everything or nothing would come into question. I'm totally confused how to continue. One treatment at a time, or save until I can do everything together. I would like to make only chin, jaw and cheek implants, without the big upper-lower jaw surgeries. But she does not believe in chin implants, and individual treatments.
> I guess I have to start saving money now
> She has shown me many strong transformations like these


pimp max time


----------



## SurgerySoon (Nov 17, 2019)

Gosick said:


> @SurgerySoon



These are the types of procedures I need to have done. It's just going to be a question of which surgeon to go to.


----------



## InZayn (Nov 17, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can not get enough air because of my little and recessed chin, and i should tell my parents only about this health aspect so that they would give me some money for the surgery. I really liked her totally blackpilled way of thinking, and that she was very hooked on theme "forward growth". But she only talked about the whole package, and talked as if only everything or nothing would come into question. I'm totally confused how to continue. One treatment at a time, or save until I can do everything together. I would like to make only chin, jaw and cheek implants, without the big upper-lower jaw surgeries. But she does not believe in chin implants, and individual treatments.
> I guess I have to start saving money now
> She has shown me many strong transformations like these



bro he's fucking 73 years old past his prime, I wouldn't trust a old man to cut open my face with the high probability of him having a stroke, seizure, shaky hands, or falling asleep. Also fuck going to any other country besides the US for surgery. 100k is a rip off.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 17, 2019)

InZayn said:


> bro he's fucking 73 years old past his prime, I wouldn't trust a old man to cut open my face with the high probability of him having a stroke, seizure, shaky hands, or falling asleep. Also fuck going to any other country besides the US for surgery. 100k is a rip off.


73 is a good age for a surgeon


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 18, 2019)

yes 76 is really to old. Its over for this blackpilled crazy surgeon.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 19, 2020)

Is this dude still operating? He seems like a miracle worker.


----------



## CristianT (May 26, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can not get enough air because of my little and recessed chin, and i should tell my parents only about this health aspect so that they would give me some money for the surgery. I really liked her totally blackpilled way of thinking, and that she was very hooked on theme "forward growth". But she only talked about the whole package, and talked as if only everything or nothing would come into question. I'm totally confused how to continue. One treatment at a time, or save until I can do everything together. I would like to make only chin, jaw and cheek implants, without the big upper-lower jaw surgeries. But she does not believe in chin implants, and individual treatments.
> I guess I have to start saving money now
> She has shown me many strong transformations like these


Till you save money he will die, lmao.


----------



## Striking resemblance (May 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> scam scam
> still guys look avg/slitghtly above average
> eye area eye area- this is your make it or break it
> 
> ...


Adressing all these fixes without the crucial lower third is pure cope. One can not get away with a bad lower third like the pics showed.
And by the way, even pple in their 50s can ascend but it always better sooner than later.


----------



## everythingmatters (Aug 18, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> scam scam
> still guys look avg/slitghtly above average
> eye area eye area- this is your make it or break it
> 
> ...



if i am 1-1.5 NW, wouldnt it be better take fin/min first instead of a transplant?


----------



## yunggod (Aug 18, 2020)

ngl the results in the pics are crazy good if legit


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 30, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> I was at the famous dr sailer in switzerland. Only talked to his 73 year old wife (he is 75 years old) and she recommended an 8 hour surgery for 100k. Lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks, lefort for the maxilla, sagittal split and jaw implant plus chin osteonomy. She said that I pretty sure can not get enough air because of my little and recessed chin, and i should tell my parents only about this health aspect so that they would give me some money for the surgery. I really liked her totally blackpilled way of thinking, and that she was very hooked on theme "forward growth". But she only talked about the whole package, and talked as if only everything or nothing would come into question. I'm totally confused how to continue. One treatment at a time, or save until I can do everything together. I would like to make only chin, jaw and cheek implants, without the big upper-lower jaw surgeries. But she does not believe in chin implants, and individual treatments.
> I guess I have to start saving money now
> She has shown me many strong transformations like these


BUMP
godlike ascension


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 30, 2021)

another one by the same surgeon (  )


----------



## pizza (Mar 30, 2021)

jfl i just wanted to get a blackpilled surgeon but i only meet idiots


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

This result is crazy, the guy went from being boneless to having a hexum tier skull. He would be a terachad with better features


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> This result is crazy, the guy went from being boneless to having a hexum tier skull. He would be a terachad with better features
> View attachment 1266390
> View attachment 1266391
> View attachment 1266404


His psl raised mostly because of the jaw and cheek implants.


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 11, 2021)

fuck i just watch this video of dr.sailer and one of his patient, he ascended hard. the result was very natural looking compared of the pictures you posted. maybe he just got bimax without the jaw angle implants or lyophilized cartilage for the cheeks. also his airway improved heavily, like i think it got 4 times wider or sth. thats a result i want when i get bimax surgery.




go watch at 2:15 to look how he looked before surgery, and 4:50 how he looked after surgery.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 11, 2021)

These guys still have low smv ... I mean they can obviously get girls here and there but so can most normies 

pheno and harmony >>>>>>>


----------

